# Saunton East/West Courses & Royal North Devon ...Saturday 25 April 2020 - Monday 27th April 2020



## DRW (Aug 8, 2019)

Provisional bookings have been made for a maximum of 20 players to three of the finest South West Golf Link courses, which includes the oldest course still played in England.


The dates booked are from the Saturday 25th April to Monday 27th April 2020(ended up a Monday, as couldn't find a Fri/Sat/Sun that worked with the clubs but hopefully that will help B&B to be worked into a longer trip).


The format for the 3 days are :-

Saturday..25th April...Saunton West Course.....first tee time to be confirmed maybe 10.50 am.....(no food included, order on the day https://www.sauntongolf.co.uk/uploads/saunton/File/SGC Menu 2019.pdf)
Sunday.....26 April.....Saunton East Course......First tee time 10.50am........................................(no food included, order on the day https://www.sauntongolf.co.uk/uploads/saunton/File/SGC Menu 2019.pdf)
Monday.....27th April..Royal North Devon.........First tee time  11.00am.........................................Food included of coffee/bacon rolls and one course meal

There hopefully will be the option for a Friday game organised at Burnham & Berrow and then onto to accommodation/food/evening near Saunton Friday night? 

Cost wise, RND is Â£45 including 18 Holes & coffee/bacon rolls and one course meal (a great price, thanks to RND ). Saunton not so easy to follow, but is 3 members guests green fee price of Â£70, then 16 green fees at Â£130, so in total Â£2290/19 = Â£120.53, which represent almost 10% saving on normal costs at Saunton(costs will slightly drop if less than 20 attend, as the members guest fee saving will be spread between less people).



As a result total cost will be Â£165.53, which includes golf for three top courses at hopefully a good time of year, playing two of the courses at the weekend(only one day required off from work), food fully included on the last day before departing Westwood Ho! to home.


Please add names below to show interest (guests are welcome)

1. DRW
2. DRW +1


Deposits of Â£30.00 will be required within the month, in order to confirm bookings with the golf courses.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Aug 8, 2019)

Great stuff! Thanks for sorting. 

1. DRW
2. DRW +1
3. Lilyhawk


----------



## Twire (Aug 8, 2019)

Great stuff! Thanks for sorting. 

1. DRW
2. DRW +1
3. Lilyhawk
4. Twire


----------



## sam85 (Aug 8, 2019)

Great stuff! Thanks for sorting. 

1. DRW
2. DRW +1
3. Lilyhawk
4. Twire
5. Sam85
6. Sam85 + 1


----------



## richart (Aug 8, 2019)

Could a kind forumer add me and two guests.


----------



## sam85 (Aug 8, 2019)

Great stuff! Thanks for sorting. 

1. DRW
2. DRW +1
3. Lilyhawk
4. Twire
5. Sam85
6. Sam85 + 1
7. Richart
8. Richart + 1
9. Richart + 2


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 8, 2019)

1. DRW
2. DRW +1
3. Lilyhawk
4. Twire
5. Sam85
6. Sam85 + 1
7. Richart
8. Richart + 1
9. Richart + 2
10. Anotherdouble


----------



## Hitdaball (Aug 8, 2019)

1. DRW
2. DRW +1
3. Lilyhawk
4. Twire
5. Sam85
6. Sam85 + 1
7. Richart
8. Richart + 1
9. Richart + 2
10. Anotherdouble
11. Hitdaball
12. Hitdaball +1


----------



## 94tegsi (Aug 8, 2019)

1. DRW
2. DRW +1
3. Lilyhawk
4. Twire
5. Sam85
6. Sam85 + 1
7. Richart
8. Richart + 1
9. Richart + 2
10. Anotherdouble
11. Hitdaball
12. Hitdaball +1
13. 94tegsi


----------



## gopher99 (Aug 8, 2019)

Count me in, sounds great.


----------



## gopher99 (Aug 8, 2019)

1. DRW
2. DRW +1
3. Lilyhawk
4. Twire
5. Sam85
6. Sam85 + 1
7. Richart
8. Richart + 1
9. Richart + 2
10. Anotherdouble
11. Hitdaball
12. Hitdaball +1
13. 94tegsi
14. gopher99


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 9, 2019)

1. DRW
2. DRW +1
3. Lilyhawk
4. Twire
5. Sam85
6. Sam85 + 1
7. Richart
8. Richart + 1
9. Richart + 2
10. Anotherdouble
11. Hitdaball
12. Hitdaball +1
13. 94tegsi
14. gopher99
15. Paperboy


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 9, 2019)

1. DRW
2. DRW +1
3. Lilyhawk
4. Twire
5. Sam85
6. Sam85 + 1
7. Richart
8. Richart + 1
9. Richart + 2
10. Anotherdouble
11. Hitdaball
12. Hitdaball +1
13. 94tegsi
14. gopher99
15. Paperboy
16. BiM


----------



## Cake (Aug 9, 2019)

1. DRW
2. DRW +1
3. Lilyhawk
4. Twire
5. Sam85
6. Sam85 + 1
7. Richart
8. Richart + 1
9. Richart + 2
10. Anotherdouble
11. Hitdaball
12. Hitdaball +1
13. 94tegsi
14. gopher99
15. Paperboy
16. BiM
17. Cake


----------



## GeneralStore (Aug 10, 2019)

1. DRW
2. DRW +1
3. Lilyhawk
4. Twire
5. Sam85
6. Sam85 + 1
7. Richart
8. Richart + 1
9. Richart + 2
10. Anotherdouble
11. Hitdaball
12. Hitdaball +1
13. 94tegsi
14. gopher99
15. Paperboy
16. BiM
17. Cake
18. GeneralStore
19. GeneralStore +1


----------



## adasko (Aug 10, 2019)

1. DRW
2. DRW +1
3. Lilyhawk
4. Twire
5. Sam85
6. Sam85 + 1
7. Richart
8. Richart + 1
9. Richart + 2
10. Anotherdouble
11. Hitdaball
12. Hitdaball +1
13. 94tegsi
14. gopher99
15. Paperboy
16. BiM
17. Cake
18. GeneralStore
19. GeneralStore +1
20. Adasko


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 10, 2019)

If any of you are staying in North Devon an extra day, I could most probably get you into Libbaton GC 10 miles south of Barnstable for a reasonable price after 1030 hrs on the Tuesday.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Aug 10, 2019)

Alright. Fully booked now it seems for the initial 20. 

@DRW how do I settle my deposit? 

Extremely early days I know, but... is there anyone in this group that lives in or somewhat close to London, or even who might pass London on their way to Saunton? I donâ€™t have a car unfortunately, so unless I can join forces, i.e., get a lift, Iâ€™ll have to get a train down. Thatâ€™s fine, but more fun with a road trip together with someone. Obviously put in gas money should anyone have a space in their car and we can sort the logistics.


----------



## gopher99 (Aug 10, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Alright. Fully booked now it seems for the initial 20.

@DRW how do I settle my deposit?

Extremely early days I know, but... is there anyone in this group that lives in or somewhat close to London, or even who might pass London on their way to Saunton? I donâ€™t have a car unfortunately, so unless I can join forces, i.e., get a lift, Iâ€™ll have to get a train down. Thatâ€™s fine, but more fun with a road trip together with someone. Obviously put in gas money should anyone have a space in their car and we can sort the logistics.
		
Click to expand...


I am driving down from Kent, so depends on what side of London you are?


----------



## Lilyhawk (Aug 11, 2019)

gopher99 said:



			I am driving down from Kent, so depends on what side of London you are?
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m in north London but can easily travel to make pick up simpler. But yeah, as said, very early days. Just thought Iâ€™d scope out options.


----------



## gopher99 (Aug 11, 2019)

Keep in touch then, I am sure we can work something out.


----------



## 94tegsi (Aug 11, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Alright. Fully booked now it seems for the initial 20.

@DRW how do I settle my deposit?

Extremely early days I know, but... is there anyone in this group that lives in or somewhat close to London, or even who might pass London on their way to Saunton? I donâ€™t have a car unfortunately, so unless I can join forces, i.e., get a lift, Iâ€™ll have to get a train down. Thatâ€™s fine, but more fun with a road trip together with someone. Obviously put in gas money should anyone have a space in their car and we can sort the logistics.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m coming from the Midlands so sure we could find a meeting point if needed!


----------



## Dando (Aug 12, 2019)

94tegsi said:



			Iâ€™m coming from the Midlands so sure we could find a meeting point if needed! 

Click to expand...

The 2 bandits riding into town together! Itâ€™ll be like a scene from a Wild West movie ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤£


----------



## DRW (Aug 12, 2019)

1. DRW
2. DRW +1
3. Lilyhawk
4. Twire
5. Sam85
6. Sam85 + 1
7. Richart
8. Richart + 1
9. Richart + 2
10. Anotherdouble
11. Hitdaball
12. Hitdaball +1
13. 94tegsi
14. gopher99
15. Paperboy
16. BiM
17. Cake
18. GeneralStore
19. GeneralStore +1
20. Adasko

Reserves

1. Richart + 3


Anybody else interested please add names to reserves list. Out of interest there are no tee times available in the morning on the East to extend numbers sadly. It would be possible to join us on the West course and/or RND, as there iare more tee times available on those days currently, so could be accommodated.

I have to pay deposits with the clubs(Saunton Â£20, RND Â£10) within the next month, you can either pay to me the Â£30.00 via bank transfer or paypal (friends/family with no charges) by Thursday 12th September. Please PM for details.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Aug 12, 2019)

Dando said:



			The 2 bandits riding into town together! Itâ€™ll be like a scene from a Wild West movie ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

I wonder if the people will flock the streets, whispering and pointing with their clubs as we roll in... 

I might actually arrive in a cowboy hat and boots just for the show.


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 12, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			I wonder if the people will flock the streets, whispering and pointing with their clubs as we roll in...

I might actually arrive in a cowboy hat and boots just for the show.
		
Click to expand...

We just make sure you stay on the fizzy pop cider and keep the best for ourselves.


----------



## richart (Aug 12, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			I wonder if the people will flock the streets, whispering and pointing with their clubs as we roll in...

I might actually arrive in a cowboy hat and boots just for the show.
		
Click to expand...

Imagine you will be down to at least 6 by then, so not such a problem.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Aug 12, 2019)

richart said:



			Imagine you will be down to at least 6 by then, so not such a problem.

Click to expand...

That's my goal!


----------



## DRW (Aug 12, 2019)

richart said:



			Imagine you will be down to at least 6 by then, so not such a problem.

Click to expand...

I thought I had put it in the original post, silly me if I didn't , everyones playing off adjusted forum handicaps and from Sunningdale performance hes apparently off 4 already


----------



## Dando (Aug 12, 2019)

DRW said:



			I thought I had put it in the original post, silly me if I didn't , everyones playing off adjusted forum handicaps and from Sunningdale performance hes apparently off 4 already 

Click to expand...

Donâ€™t you mean +4?


----------



## 94tegsi (Aug 12, 2019)

Dando said:



			The 2 bandits riding into town together! Itâ€™ll be like a scene from a Wild West movie ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

Haha I am a mere penny sweet thief compared to his grand larceny.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 12, 2019)

Dando said:



			The 2 bandits riding into town together! Itâ€™ll be like a scene from a Wild West movie ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

Which one's Butch & which one's Sundance?


----------



## chrisd (Aug 13, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			I wonder if the people will flock the streets, whispering and pointing with their clubs as we roll in...

I might actually arrive in a cowboy hat and boots just for the show.
		
Click to expand...

Thethering your dappled pony to the hitch rail and going on to hollow tine the greens with your Spurs. ðŸ˜£


----------



## Cake (Aug 13, 2019)

Sadly Iâ€™m going to have to pull out from this... have had it pointed out to me that the weekend is my wifeâ€™s birthday Even more unfortunately it was my wife that pointed this fact out to me 

I was already properly looking forward to this as well.


Have updated the list beneath - @richart let your +3 know they are in.

1. DRW
2. DRW +1
3. Lilyhawk
4. Twire
5. Sam85
6. Sam85 + 1
7. Richart
8. Richart + 1
9. Richart + 2
10. Anotherdouble
11. Hitdaball
12. Hitdaball +1
13. 94tegsi
14. gopher99
15. Paperboy
16. BiM
17. Richart + 3
18. GeneralStore
19. GeneralStore +1
20. Adasko

Reserves

1.


----------



## DRW (Aug 13, 2019)

Cake said:



			Sadly Iâ€™m going to have to pull out from this... have had it pointed out to me that the weekend is my wifeâ€™s birthday Even more unfortunately it was my wife that pointed this fact out to me 

I was already properly looking forward to this as well.
		
Click to expand...

Shame to hear that.

Sure the wife doesn't fancy a nice weekend away for her birthday


----------



## DRW (Aug 13, 2019)

1. DRW
2. DRW +1
*3. Lilyhawk  deposit paid*
4. Twire
5. Sam85
6. Sam85 + 1
7. Richart
8. Richart + 1
9. Richart + 2
10. Anotherdouble
11. Hitdaball
12. Hitdaball +1
13. 94tegsi
14. gopher99
15. Paperboy
16. BiM
17. Richart + 3
18. GeneralStore
19. GeneralStore +1
20. Adasko

Reserves

1.


----------



## Hitdaball (Aug 16, 2019)

DRW said:



			1. DRW
2. DRW +1
*3. Lilyhawk  deposit paid*
4. Twire
5. Sam85
6. Sam85 + 1
7. Richart
8. Richart + 1
9. Richart + 2
10. Anotherdouble
13. 94tegsi
14. gopher99
15. Paperboy
16. BiM
17. Richart + 3
18. GeneralStore
19. GeneralStore +1
20. Adasko
		
Click to expand...




DRW said:



			1. DRW
2. DRW +1
*3. Lilyhawk  deposit paid*
4. Twire
5. Sam85
6. Sam85 + 1
7. Richart
8. Richart + 1
9. Richart + 2
10. Anotherdouble
11. Hitdaball
12. Hitdaball +1
13. 94tegsi
14. gopher99
15. Paperboy
16. BiM
17. Richart + 3
18. GeneralStore
19. GeneralStore +1
20. Adasko

Reserves

1.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry fellas I need to give the back word on this-  position 11/12. If I could edit it properly on the phone Iâ€™d do it! Apologies.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Aug 16, 2019)

Has anyone else but me paid the deposit? :/


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 16, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Has anyone else but me paid the deposit? :/
		
Click to expand...

Paid in full old chap


----------



## DRW (Aug 17, 2019)

Hitdaball said:



			Sorry fellas I need to give the back word on this-  position 11/12. If I could edit it properly on the phone Iâ€™d do it! Apologies.
		
Click to expand...

No problems, hopefully another time



Paperboy said:



			Paid in full old chap
		
Click to expand...

Just checked, all received (sorry don't check the bank regularly as not used for anything apart from golf days I organise, so to keep the monies separately) btw if we end up with less than 20, then you will be due a bit of a refund, as the members guest rates saving will be spread across fewer people.


----------



## DRW (Aug 17, 2019)

1. DRW
2. DRW +1
*3. Lilyhawk  Â£30 deposit paid*
4. Twire
5. Sam85
6. Sam85 + 1
7. Richart
8. Richart + 1
9. Richart + 2
10. Richart + 3
11. Anotherdouble
12. Adasko
13. 94tegsi
14. gopher99
*15. Paperboy Â£165.53 all paid*
16. BiM
17. GeneralStore
18. GeneralStore +1
19.
20.

Reserves

1.


----------



## Twire (Aug 18, 2019)

Could I just play Saunton? RND is not my avourite track, so wouldn't really want to take a day off work to play it. If it's a problem, I'll drop out and let someone else play all 3.

On a side note, I have a county card. If it can be used I'm happy to share any discount with the group.


----------



## DRW (Aug 19, 2019)

Sorry about this, received some family news, and waiting on confirmation on the due date, but certain I will need to be in available for the family as a result in April.

Therefore this trip is not doable for me, was looking forward to it as well . Will cancel with the golf clubs later today unless someone else wishes to take over the organisation ?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 23, 2019)

DRW said:



			Sorry about this, received some family news, and waiting on confirmation on the due date, but certain I will need to be in available for the family as a result in April.

Therefore this trip is not doable for me, was looking forward to it as well . Will cancel with the golf clubs later today unless someone else wishes to take over the organisation ?
		
Click to expand...

Has anyone taken this on or is it officially cancelled? Thanks for your efforts whichever the answer is.


----------



## DRW (Aug 23, 2019)

Cancelled with both clubs on Tuesday morning.

By all means if you wish to sort out for this date, I can let you know contact details but if you don't I may look at arranging on a different date next year or maybe offering guest days if anyone fancies it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 23, 2019)

DRW said:



			Cancelled with both clubs on Tuesday morning.

By all means if you wish to sort out for this date, I can let you know contact details but if you don't I may look at arranging on a different date next year or maybe offering guest days if anyone fancies it.
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't looking to take it over, just wondered if someone else had before I committed to anything else.  Thanks again for your efforts.


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 23, 2019)

DRW said:



			Cancelled with both clubs on Tuesday morning.

By all means if you wish to sort out for this date, I can let you know contact details but if you don't I may look at arranging on a different date next year or maybe offering guest days if anyone fancies it.
		
Click to expand...

There's a 4 Ball voucher up for grabs at RND for next year on the For Sale page for H4H.


----------

